# touche dièse arobase



## pascalinette (10 Janvier 2012)

bonjour
ma touche dièse (arobase)de mon clavier ne fonctionne plus
toutes les autres fonctionnent
pouvez vous m'aider 
merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Janvier 2012)

pascalinette a dit:


> bonjour
> ma touche dièse (arobase)de mon clavier ne fonctionne plus
> toutes les autres fonctionnent
> pouvez vous m'aider
> merci



Dans ce cas, je ne vois que deux solutions : changer de clavier, ou bien utiliser le visualisateur de clavier ou de caractères chaque fois que tu auras besoin d'un de ces deux caractères.


----------



## Powerdom (10 Janvier 2012)

On peut récupérer également ces deux signes sur une page web et les coller sur un post it, pour ensuite les coller en cas de besoin.
Bien que pour le @ il s'écrit tout seul dans mail

les voici : 
@  #


----------



## macabee (19 Janvier 2012)

sur la touche <> en bas à gauche ? : c'est ce qui se passe pour mon clavier neuf d'aujourd'hui... ton mac fonctionne sous quel OSX ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2012)

macabee a dit:


> sur la touche <> en bas à gauche ? : c'est ce qui se passe pour mon clavier neuf d'aujourd'hui... ton mac fonctionne sous quel OSX ?



J'y avais bien pensé, mais il a dit :



> toutes les autres fonctionnent


----------



## macabee (20 Janvier 2012)

est-il propre ou l'as-tu nettoyé récemment : il suffit d'un peu de saleté pour bloquer une touche , j'ai connu ça .


----------

